# Internal Window Frame



## brianhabby (27 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

I have to make a small window frame. It's really just a borrowed light at my dad's house to let some light into his hallway. It's also quite small, we have a piece of glass that measures 24" x 19" and are going to use that.

I can't get my head round how to do this relatively simple job. Do I need a particular profile or what. Also, how should the corners fit together.

Any & all suggestions very welcome

regards

Brian


----------



## trousers (27 Feb 2009)

Brian
Any more info?
Height above floor, hole in a wall (timber/brick) etc etc


----------



## brianhabby (27 Feb 2009)

Hi trousers,

It is a stud wall and the height from the floor is about 4 feet _(does that matter?). _I've already cut the hole _(he was keen to get the light through)_ now all I've got to do is put a frame in it for the glass.

It's only going to be a small window and it wont open, just to let some light through.


----------



## johnf (27 Feb 2009)

Hi Brian 

I would just put a lining similar to a internal door framing with stops either side of the glass thats the normal of making a borrowed light


----------



## Shultzy (27 Feb 2009)

brianhabby, If you use sketchup, you can have the window file I made for my workshop. A photo is on my photo site under workshop build near the bottom. You should be able to modify it for your needs.


----------



## trousers (27 Feb 2009)

Do it like Johnf said really.
Make a frame where the timber section is thickness of the wall x 20mm (ie 25par) just nailed together to make a rectangle so it just fits the hole.
Pin some 13 x 25 par on the inside so that when the glass is offered up its approx in the middle, then do the same to secure the glass in place.
You can then fix a moulding/architrave around the frame to cover the wall/frame gap like a door is finished.
Only asked re the height because regs require toughened glass to be used in certain cases. If you use standard 4mm glass I think you should be ok in your situation.
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Feb 2009)

You're right............any glazing within 800 of the floor or 300 of a door needs to be safety glass (3 ways of showing compliance......)


----------



## JonnyD (27 Feb 2009)

You generally only need to use toughend or laminated glass if the pane is below 800mm from the floor. 

Jon

edit mike said it while i was posting


----------



## brianhabby (28 Feb 2009)

Not so complicated then really, thanks for the replies. I'll let you know how I get on.

regards

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (1 Mar 2009)

Shultzy

Sorry I missed your post yesterday for some reason. Thanks for the offer of the Sketchup file. Actually I'm still trying to get to grips with the program and modifying a file would probably be a bit much for me, but thanks again anyway.

I made the frame today _(sorry no pics, I forgot the camera)_. I went to my garage where I store some timber to see what I had that I could use and low & behold there were a couple of lengths of door frame with a rebate already cut in it. As soon as I saw those two pieces the old grey matter clicked.

I just planed them down a bit, cut to length, a few pocket screws & the job's done. I'll probably fit it next weekend.

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.

regards

Brian


----------



## joiner_sim (5 Mar 2009)

I know its a late post, but just giving my opinion on this, as it's my area :lol: 

As already said, I would make a lining frame, mortice and tennon joints though, or housing. Glue and screw. Then beading boh sides.


----------



## brianhabby (6 Mar 2009)

I've already made the frame from a couple of lengths of door frame that I found knocking around in the garage.

Here it is after a lick of undercoat:







I joined the corners together using pocket screws, I've used these before and they make for a very strong joint, especially when glued as my joints are. 

Here's the detail of the joint:






Whenever I have to cut architrave to fit around a door or window frame I always seem to mess up the mitres so this time I decided to knock the architrave frames together in the workshop since I've got the frame there and can take my time and get it right. The mitres are glued but I put some splines in the corners to add strength.






More to follow when it is fitted.

regards

Brian


----------



## trousers (6 Mar 2009)

Splines in your architrave mitres :shock: :shock: 

Glue and pocket hole screws in your lining :shock: :shock: 

Wait till I tell the blokes on site about this :lol:


----------



## brianhabby (6 Mar 2009)

I could never make a living at this :lol: :lol: 

regards

Brian


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Mar 2009)

Window building............ I do it everyday, so forgive my ignorance, but it's relatively easy once you've got the hang of it. I can usually complete a house of about 10 windows, and two external doors in at least a week. Fair bit of money earn't in that.


----------



## brianhabby (15 Mar 2009)

Finally got the window frame fitted today. I went round to Dad's house about lunchtime and fitted it while he was out. I then left having forgotten to take a photo of it in situ so returned later to take a photo only to find him painting it - _wearing his suit...!_






Still he's not doing bad for an 89 year old  

Anyway, I think it looks fine and he is well pleased with it,

regards

Brian


----------



## joiner_sim (16 Mar 2009)

Bit of a poser I say! Nice fitting.


----------

